# Anyone Going to AC Next Year?



## Baltis (Nov 15, 2007)

I've been planning on heading to AC for some time now, but unless I win the lottery, I can't afford to go because of unexpected things that came up >> So, I was wondering if any of you out there are planning on going or know someone who wouldn't mind sharing a room and some expenses. I don't bite X3 And if you wanna talk to me first to get to know what I'm like, feel free to add me to your messanger and chat with me^^ 

AIM: baltismcaries


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't mind sharing a room at all!  You'll just have to give me at least 'til December to save up the money for said room, but hey!  We furries have to stick together, right?  As for the talk and get to know you bit, I don't have AIM but if you go to http://tyrusgalenov.chatango.com/?nb  you can talk to me there.


----------



## Atariwolf (Nov 15, 2007)

If by some miracle I can actually manage to get enough money to do 2 cons next Spring/Summer, I'd go.  But more than likely, I won't be able to get that much, so I'm probably only going to be able to go to the Rocky Mountain Fur Con.


----------



## Baltis (Nov 15, 2007)

tyrusgalenov said:
			
		

> I don't mind sharing a room at all!  You'll just have to give me at least 'til December to save up the money for said room, but hey!  We furries have to stick together, right?  As for the talk and get to know you bit, I don't have AIM but if you go to http://tyrusgalenov.chatango.com/?nb  you can talk to me there.



Nice!^^ I also have an MSN address too if you'd like.

MSN: baltismcaries@hotmail.com


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 17, 2007)

Hopefully, I will attend it next year.  I couldn't go this year because of a problem that I had with my computer.


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Nov 17, 2007)

Baltis said:
			
		

> Nice!^^ I also have an MSN address too if you'd like.
> 
> MSN: baltismcaries@hotmail.com



I am a sad, sad person who has little to no internet life... T_T.  But, as I said, feel free to find me at: DevArt, Furaffinity, Here, Chatango, and, if you go there, Yiffstar.  In fact, there are so many places you can find me at on the 'net actually, just not chat services....


----------



## Jinxsis (Nov 17, 2007)

Whoot! I hopefully will be going. I think I should have graduated Highschool by then and I'll be heading there :3
;_; But sadly I have NUUUU money....If my friend plans to come with me hopefully he can split the price.


----------

